# Atlantis: Bermuda Triangle



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.

In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.

All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Vikings, Valkyries, Kraken and nukes. The connection between the year 1,000 AD and the present is required to fight the deadly Shadow threatening to engulf our world. Ex-Green Beret Eric Dane and the mysterious seer Sin Fen, must fight forces they can't comprehend to save the world.
Part of my NY Times/USA Today bestselling list.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for making the book a success!http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/wdwpub/BERMUDA_TRIANGLE_COVER_smallest.jpg[/IMG]]http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?
http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is in top 20

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Lead book in this series is now #80 overall on UK Kindle and in top 15 in US scifi







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is in top 20

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is in top 20

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a quick comment that I have now read 4 of the 6 Atlantis series books.
Am on number 5 now.
This book number 2 is terrific.
For those who have not read the series yet, it is an enjoyable ride.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## cperfumo (Apr 15, 2011)

Does in involve SCUBA diving? If it does, you can add it to this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,72313

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h339/wdwpub/BERMUDA_TRIANGLE_COVER_smallest.jpg


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
[/quote]


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I read your synopsis and can't help but say to myself "Sinn Fein" every time I read Sin Fen.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

I keep opening your threads Bob before I realise I have stumbled upon your work again. You seem to have harnessed some of power of the Bermuda triangle here. Readers wander in against their will and are lost forever in your work....  you can have that plot for free!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction
Atlantis is #2 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

After reading some of Mr. Mayer's postings (some might call them spam) I read Area 51 & Atlantis.  I liked them both and intend to follow through with the series.  I have no involvement with religion so am open to possibilities.  So far these two books combine ancient facts that an open mind may not see as the answer but may allow as a possibility.  He's on the wish list.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I appreciate the comment. I actually have a new Area 51 book released today: Area 51 Nightstalkers.
Hope you enjoy!



jaimee83 said:


> After reading some of Mr. Mayer's postings (some might call them spam) I read Area 51 & Atlantis. I liked them both and intend to follow through with the series. I have no involvement with religion so am open to possibilities. So far these two books combine ancient facts that an open mind may not see as the answer but may allow as a possibility. He's on the wish list.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

jaimee83 said:


> After reading some of Mr. Mayer's postings (some might call them spam) I read Area 51 & Atlantis. I liked them both and intend to follow through with the series. I have no involvement with religion so am open to possibilities. So far these two books combine ancient facts that an open mind may not see as the answer but may allow as a possibility. He's on the wish list.


** Have read 3 of Atlantis & Area 51, will get into the 4th of each series in the next few weeks.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad you find the books interesting!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Second book in Atlantis series and currently in top 100 in science fiction

In the present, former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can't quite understand to fight the dark Shadow threatening the world.
In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking Warrior, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through mysterious gates to Dane's battle in the present.
All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines, and where tectonic plates join, black gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself. Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-BERMUDA-TRIANGLE-ebook/dp/B0037QGZ08/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

